

There’s a Police Problem in America, but Now It’s a Problem on Both Sides - kelukelugames
https://medium.com/autonomous/there-s-a-police-problem-in-america-but-now-it-s-a-problem-on-both-sides-6315e9ce3bf4

======
kelukelugames
After reading both articles I conclude that people like Steve Krakauer don't
understand people like Chaédria LaBouvier. And vice versa.

